# Betriebmittelkennzeichnung =Anlage +Ort in EPLAN



## Wiessje (25 August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe grade folgendes Problem. Ich Zeichne Pläne mit EPLAN P8 und soll nun eine neue Strucktur hinein bringen. 

Wir bauen Anlagen die verschiedene Anlagenteile haben. Mein Ziel ist es die Seitenhierarchie nach Anlagenteilen zu ordnen. Ich habe nun mal angefangen das Ganze wie folgt aufzubauen was aber scheinbar nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe bspw. das BMK =ELA+SSK-U1 für Anlagenteil "=Einlauf", Einbauort "+Schaltschrank" und Betriebsmittel "-Umrichter 1". Es wäre noch zu Bemerken, dass es nur einen "Haupt-"Schaltschrank an der Anlage gibt. 

Dann habe ich noch das BMK =ALA+SSK-U1 Anlagenteil "=Auslauf", Einbauort "+Schaltschrank" und Betriebsmittel "-Umrichter 1".


Nun würde ich das Allerdings interpretieren, dass jedes Anlagenteil seinen einzelnen Schaltschrank hat.? So scheint EPLAN das ganze in den Navigatoren auch zu interpretieren. Ich würde aber gerne anhand des BMK auf dem Gerät das Gerät zuordnen können. Ich will also sagen können wenn ich in den Schaltschrank gucke "aha, dass ist der Umrichter vom 1. Antrieb am Einlauf".

Wie macht Ihr sowas, bzw. wie würdet Ihr sowas machen, bzw. welche Einstellungen sin in EPLAN vorzunehmen?


Vielen Dank schon mal.

MfG

Wiessje


----------



## MSB (25 August 2012)

Eins Vorweg:
Vielleicht solltest du erstmal die mittlerweile seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr gültige DIN40719 begraben ... und die 81346 bzw. 61346 besorgen.

In der Praxis hat sich bei größeren Anlagen folgende Strucktur ein wenig herauskristalisiert:
+ ist immer der Schaltschrank, oder eine hierarchische Abfolge von Schränken bzw. Orten
im einfachesten Fall also +JB01 für JunctionBox 1 (klemmenkasten 1).
Im extremfall:
+EU.DE.W1.PW.A1.JB01
bedeutet:
Europa, Deutschland, Werk1, Presswerk, Anlage 1, JunctionBox 1

Nun zum "=", dieses ist im Regelfall der Funktionsaspekt.
Also z.B. =ABF ist alles was zur Abfüllung gehört.
=SIC.DO1
Wäre dann die Sicherheitsbauteile der Schutztür 1.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (25 August 2012)

Tja, da hast du mit EPlan, bzw mit der Norm ein Problem 
Ich häng halt an das Betriebsmittel noch as an:
=ANL+SSK-UELA1
=ANL+SSK-UALA1

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wiessje (25 August 2012)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ja sorry, bin eben neu in der Branche bzw. im Zeichnen. Die BMK in den derzeitigen Pläne sind einfach nach Seitenzahl nummeriert, leider... . 

Ist meine Interpretation über den Einbauort dann richtig? 

=ELA+SSK-?1 Wäre dann ein Betriebsmittel im SchaltSchraK der Anlage EinLAauf?


----------



## MSB (25 August 2012)

Das kommt jetzt darauf an was sich der jenige beim Zeichnen gedacht hat ... UND auch wann das ganze gezeichnet wurde.

Es könnte jetzt ein Betriebsmittel im Schaltschrank Einlauf sein
ODER
Ein Betriebsmittel im Schaltschrank SSK der Funktionsgruppe Einlauf
Edit:
ODER
Ein Betriebsmittel der Anlage Einlauf im Ort SSK.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wiessje (25 August 2012)

Was sagt denn die Norm dazu? Habe ich hier freie Interpretationswahl? Oder wie würdet Ihr das BMK benennen, wenn es ein Betriebsmittel im "Schaltrank" der Funktionsgruppe "Einlauf" sein soll? 

Werde unserem Abteilungsleiter Baujahr 1943 den ich im November ablösen soll mal die die 81346 vorlegen. Mal gespannt was er da

MfG

Sascha


----------



## MSB (25 August 2012)

Wiessje schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Norm dazu? Habe ich hier freie Interpretationswahl? Oder wie würdet Ihr das BMK benennen, wenn es ein Betriebsmittel im "Schaltrank" der Funktionsgruppe "Einlauf" sein soll?



Wenn du das so definierst eindeutig: =ELA+SSK-?1

"=" und "+" kannst du dahinterschreiben was du willst, hinterm "-" sieht das schon anders aus.

Ein Beispeil welche Außmaße das annehmen könnte siehst du hier, wobei das für die Allgemeinheit sicherlich übertrieben ist ...
http://www.asfinag.net/pladok#id18646

Mfg
Manuel


----------

